# Fast & Furious R34 Stolen !!!



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Most likely influenced by the movie itself, thieves stole the blue Nissan Skyline from the Fast & Furious movie from a storage facility in Sun Valley, Los Angeles. Thieves reportedly stole the car in a matter of only 10 minutes.

The car was actually a Skyline GTT model that had been modified to look like a turbocharged Nissan GTR. It took professional driver Chris Milano about two years to built the car for its movie début (in the movie it took O’Connor only 10 seconds to finish the car).

The thieves stole the car Monday night after getting through metal doors & side-swiping a Studebaker & Porsche Boxster (no loss on the boxster then ) on their way out. The car is estimated to carry a price tag of $75,000 & was not insured.

I bet they were gutted to find it was only a GTT as I believe its still a nightmare or near impossibility to import an R34 GTR to the states still!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> The car is estimated to carry a price tag of $75,000


Yeh right


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

So they claim :chuckle:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> & was not insured.


well that was dumb....


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> The car was actually a Skyline GTT model that had been modified to look like a turbocharged Nissan GTR.


who do i sue? the movie lied to me.. haha


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds a bit odd nicking a car from a movie ,anyway I saw the film a couple of weeks ago and have to say it was not too bad ,probably the best out of them all .


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry but to hear that. but i think it was not the master car. Cause the master car was a gtr and the stunt cars were only gtt's. 

Greets


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Check here for the story, the guy who owns justdriven blog also owns the #1 proper f&f car. So the car that was stolen wasn't the hero car but one used in the movie.

JustDriven » Blog Archive » Fast and Furious Movie Car STOLEN in Los Angeles!


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

Bullocks...i've been found out >.>...<.< -runs-


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

wow, that's going to push up the prices of GTT's


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some free advertising for the movie...?


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Got to be hard to hide a GTT in the States.


----------

